# Streamline Aerocycle



## Avidslave (Jul 24, 2012)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/3156489378.html


----------



## daved66 (Jul 24, 2012)

that would look great in  my livingroom.  if it wasn't 3000 miles away i might pop on it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice bike, but I don't understand the mention of "rare paint scheme" when it is restored...you only score points in that regard with original paint.
Chris


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 24, 2012)

It's an attractive bike, but for such an type item, why Craigslist and not a venue more specifically oriented to vintage ballooners and that community? "Make me an offer" on Craigslist sounds dicey to me.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 24, 2012)

that is a great point,  never thought of that


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2012)

craiglist don't cost nothing for visibility or a percentage of the selling price
serious balloon tire or schwinn collectors will find it.
chris


----------



## slick (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sure the serious collectors from the Cyclone Coaster bunch know who's bike this is? I beleive Mark posted pictures of it up in 37fleetwoods thread in fact with everyone showing off their photos. Not saying it's Marks bike at all, just saying the bike is in the L.A. area and has been seen in person with photos taken of it obviously, so maybe it is the real deal? Either way i'd love to have it!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 24, 2012)

That is a nice one! I like how he put in the ad not to make an ass out of yourself with a low offer, lol. Vern from Vern's Chrome has one as nice and never rides it. I saw it once at the LB swapmeet for his Chrome booth. I think this is proof that not all serious collectors hang out here at the Cabe.


----------



## slick (Jul 24, 2012)

Probably the same bike? How many black and cream ones are there out there? The silver ones are everywhere. Also, was this even an original color? I have seen Blue/cream, Silver/red, Orange/black, Maroon/cream  and this one being Black/cream. So were these all colors that they came in or special order, or ??? Either way the bike looks gorgeous.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 24, 2012)

My bad, not Vern's. Here is his and it's Billed as Bob's.
http://www.verneschromeplating.com/gallery/images/bob/bicycles/vintage-bicycles.jpg.html


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 24, 2012)

*Wow $14,000*

Glad I did not make a offer. He would have laughed at me.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 24, 2012)

It's defintitley a legit bike...And true that some collectors don't hang out in cyberspace or never/rarely visit. And Bob Barnes sold his Aerocycle to a local collector last year.


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 24, 2012)

Has an Aerocycle EVER sold for anywhere near that??? Even a decade ago when bikes were selling for 3 times as much as they are now? (hint)


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Has an Aerocycle EVER sold for anywhere near that??? Even a decade ago when bikes were selling for 3 times as much as they are now? (hint)




 I heard of one that sold for $24,000.00


----------



## prewar (Jul 25, 2012)

*Streamline*

It's Vern's nephew's bike. Don't see them pop up for sale.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2012)

Saw a silver one on the bay for $12,500.....many years ago...don't know if it sold tho.


----------

